# Why even use TiVo To Go?



## Jon1 (Aug 11, 2003)

I just set up my TiVo to my wireless network. Which is kinda neat. BUT--I assume the primary reason for people to do this is to download shows from TiVo and record them to DVD. Well, after spending 60 bucks for the wireless adapter, now that I find out I need to buy Sonic My DVD for sixty MORE bucks, then deal with all its ideosyncrasies that I have read about on the boards. Wouldn't it be wiser just to spend a few more bucks and buy a DVD recorder and hook it directly to TiVo? Just wondering if this revelation has dawned on anyone else...


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

My wireless-b adapter was only $25, and I found a copy of Sonic for something around freeish.

You are forgetting about the reverse as well. I download TV shows and movies, convert them to Tivo, and transfer them to my Tivo to watch them on my big tv instead of my PC. This saves me on the time and cost of burning DVDs. Lastly, I use Tivo-to-go to free up space on my 40 hr tivo and store them on my 160 gig pc harddrive.


----------



## jstr (Sep 25, 2005)

jkalnin said:


> I download TV shows and movies, convert them to Tivo, and transfer them to my Tivo to watch them on my big tv instead of my PC.


What software do you use for the conversion to TiVo, and what format are the files you are downloading?


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

Jon1 said:


> I just set up my TiVo to my wireless network. Which is kinda neat. BUT--I assume the primary reason for people to do this is to download shows from TiVo and record them to DVD.


For us the main reason wasto be able to move programs from one DVR tothe other -- MRV.

Michael


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

The only thing Iuse it for is clearing out my Tivo when it starts to get full. I simply move it from the 80gb Tivo onto my 200 gig PC, and then when I want to watch the shows, I transfer them back.


----------



## padmalinowski (Dec 21, 2005)

Jon1 said:


> I just set up my TiVo to my wireless network. Which is kinda neat. BUT--I assume the primary reason for people to do this is to download shows from TiVo and record them to DVD. Well, after spending 60 bucks for the wireless adapter, now that I find out I need to buy Sonic My DVD for sixty MORE bucks, then deal with all its ideosyncrasies that I have read about on the boards. Wouldn't it be wiser just to spend a few more bucks and buy a DVD recorder and hook it directly to TiVo? Just wondering if this revelation has dawned on anyone else...


First of all, some people use TivoToGo to move programs onto their laptops; they can then watch their chosen programs on their laptop screen even when they're miles away from their TiVo.

Secondly, hooking up to the home network enables you to do your daily connection via Internet and it engages all of the new online features (weather, podcasts, games).

Third, Nero works just fine for burning DVDs, with a little extra care and watering.

Fourth, as was mentioned, shop around; wireless adapters can and should be had for less than $60.

Finally, and I just figured this out, BACKUPS. Suddenly your Tivo isn't limited to 40/80 hours, but you can buy as much hard drive capacity as you want for your PC and archive TiVo recordings there for later....


----------



## Jon1 (Aug 11, 2003)

jkalnin said:


> My wireless-b adapter was only $25, and I found a copy of Sonic for something around freeish.QUOTE]
> 
> Where can I download a free copy? I already have My DVD v.5 that is useless!


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Jon1 said:


> I just set up my TiVo to my wireless network. Which is kinda neat. BUT--I assume the primary reason for people to do this is to download shows from TiVo and record them to DVD. ... Wouldn't it be wiser just to spend a few more bucks and buy a DVD recorder and hook it directly to TiVo? Just wondering if this revelation has dawned on anyone else...


If I use a dvd recorder to get shows off my tivo no one else can use the tivo during the transfer. (you actually have to play the show on the tivo to record to a dvd recorder)

Using tivo2go, I can download a show and watch something else on the tivo at the same time.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

jstr said:


> What software do you use for the conversion to TiVo, and what format are the files you are downloading?


I am downloading mostly Divx or Xvid encoded avi files from Bit Torrent sites. The software I use to convert these files is fantastic and free:
http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/

They quickly convert the avi files to mpeg2, and Tivo plays them perfectly.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

Jon1 said:


> Where can I download a free copy? I already have My DVD v.5 that is useless!


I can't discuss that here read the post above to get an idea. MyDVD 6.2 is worth the price.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

jkalnin said:


> I am downloading mostly Divx or Xvid encoded avi files from Bit Torrent sites. The software I use to convert these files is fantastic and free:
> http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/
> 
> They quickly convert the avi files to mpeg2, and Tivo plays them perfectly.


Thanks for that link. I was just looking for a program to do that.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a 300 gig hard drive JUST for TTG'ed shows! I have 160 simpsons epsidoes, all family guy eps, all The Office, current seasons of arrested, nip/tuck, and a few more.

This way I can reverse TTG back whenever I want, and w/ orb.com I can watch these shows anywhere, including at work.

So with TTG I turned my 40 hour tivo into like a 300+ hour tivo


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

TTG is good for archiving any new Fox series so it can be watched in the summer only if the series doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> I have a 300 gig hard drive JUST for TTG'ed shows! I have 160 simpsons epsidoes, all family guy eps, all The Office, current seasons of arrested, nip/tuck, and a few more.
> 
> This way I can reverse TTG back whenever I want, and w/ orb.com I can watch these shows anywhere, including at work.
> 
> So with TTG I turned my 40 hour tivo into like a 300+ hour tivo


Yeah thats what I use my 200gig for. Nothing but Tivo stuff. Why modify the Tivo, when a PC works just as well.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

You can also use Sonic to edit out commercials if you are so inclined. When you burn directly to a DVD recorder, you can't do that (in most instances).


----------



## Jon1 (Aug 11, 2003)

jkalnin said:


> You are forgetting about the reverse as well. I download TV shows and movies, convert them to Tivo, and transfer them to my Tivo to watch them on my big tv instead of my PC.


Pardon my ignorance, but isn't it easier to to just record the movies and TV shows on TiVo to begin with?


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

Jon1 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but isn't it easier to to just record the movies and TV shows on TiVo to begin with?


If everything was shown in the US I'd agree. Despite that there are times when you miss a show.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

jmoak said:


> Sure it is!
> 
> But it's not so easy to record shows on a tivo that are not aired in the us.


Yeah that is a tough one. TiVo - Get working on that!


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Woops!
Sorry 'bout that Mike. You replied and I deleted at the same time!


nhaigh is a little faster than me!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Looks like I beat you too it though


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

nhaigh said:


> TTG is good for archiving any new Fox series so it can be watched in the summer only if the series doesn't get cancelled.


It will only get cancelled if it is funny, creative, and original. Using this logic Stacked will be around forever. I will also miss AD. Fox = Idiots


----------



## Jon1 (Aug 11, 2003)

nhaigh said:


> If everything was shown in the US I'd agree.


Well since I don't speak any other languages I guess that doesn't matter to me. Except for the British stuff I suppose...but reruns of Benny Hill are widely available in the States


----------



## piper (Oct 11, 2004)

Jon1 said:


> I just set up my TiVo to my wireless network. Which is kinda neat. BUT--I assume the primary reason for people to do this is to download shows from TiVo and record them to DVD. Well, after spending 60 bucks for the wireless adapter, now that I find out I need to buy Sonic My DVD for sixty MORE bucks, then deal with all its ideosyncrasies that I have read about on the boards. Wouldn't it be wiser just to spend a few more bucks and buy a DVD recorder and hook it directly to TiVo? Just wondering if this revelation has dawned on anyone else...


It works pretty good for the 'to go' part, especially if you move the shows onto a portable player and lets face it is a lot cheaper than the $1.99 or whatever Apple charges to transfer each and every show they sell onto a portable device.


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

Jon1 said:


> Wouldn't it be wiser just to spend a few more bucks and buy a DVD recorder and hook it directly to TiVo? Just wondering if this revelation has dawned on anyone else...


Better PQ with TivoToGo. With a DVD burner hooked to a Tivo you're adding a whole extra D -> A -> D -> re-encode to MPEG2 step that degrades PQ (like making a copy of a copy).

TivoToGo lets you skip that extra D -> A -> D -> re-encode ...

DVD burner hooked to Tivo:
(Source) A -> D -> MPEG2 Encode -> MPEG2 Decode -> D -> A -> (DVD Recorder) -> D -> MPEG2 Encode -> Burned DVD

TivoToGo to PC and burn:
(Source) A -> D -> MPEG2 Encode -> Digital Transfer -> Transcode if required -> Burned DVD

As noted above ... there are other benefits of TivoToGo.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Jon1 said:


> I just set up my TiVo to my wireless network. Which is kinda neat. BUT--I assume the primary reason for people to do this is to download shows from TiVo and record them to DVD. Well, after spending 60 bucks for the wireless adapter, now that I find out I need to buy Sonic My DVD for sixty MORE bucks, then deal with all its ideosyncrasies that I have read about on the boards. Wouldn't it be wiser just to spend a few more bucks and buy a DVD recorder and hook it directly to TiVo? Just wondering if this revelation has dawned on anyone else...


There are TONS of reasons why you would want your Tivo on broadband and not dial up


No phone line needed
new download content (movies, cnet, rocketboom)
All the new stuff like yahoo photos, weather, traffic, etc
TTG of course
Podcasts now


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

Jon1 said:


> Well since I don't speak any other languages I guess that doesn't matter to me. Except for the British stuff I suppose...but reruns of Benny Hill are widely available in the States


Yes, mostly British. You won't however find Benny Hill on British TV, not since the 70's. I do vaguely remember it from my childhood though. I've always been amused that people think that Benny Hill typifies British humour. I don't know anyone British that finds it funny.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Jon1 said:


> Well since I don't speak any other languages I guess that doesn't matter to me. Except for the British stuff I suppose...but reruns of Benny Hill are widely available in the States


Well, I guess I can see your point. If you don't want to save the overflow from your tivo when it fills, and you don't mind not being able to use your tivo during the transfer to dvd, and you never want to push video back to your tivo, and you don't mind not being able to edit your video before you make a dvd out of it, I guess it may be wiser for you just to spend a few more bucks and buy a DVD recorder and hook it directly to your tivo.

It's not the way I would do it, but each to his own, eh?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Jon1 said:


> I just set up my TiVo to my wireless network. Which is kinda neat. BUT--I assume the primary reason for people to do this is to download shows from TiVo and record them to DVD. Well, after spending 60 bucks for the wireless adapter, now that I find out I need to buy Sonic My DVD for sixty MORE bucks, then deal with all its ideosyncrasies that I have read about on the boards. Wouldn't it be wiser just to spend a few more bucks and buy a DVD recorder and hook it directly to TiVo? Just wondering if this revelation has dawned on anyone else...


Hmm, I just got back from Lunch where I watched a "Lost" and "The Office" Christmas Party episode on my smartphone. Since it is my day to cover for others that are out and anyone that would contact them is out as well - having the shows to watch at lunch was great. I used wired adapters that cost 25$ and if you scout around the HME/TTG forum here you will find many creative ways to use the files you get off the TiVo and you saw above the creative way to move shows onto the TiVo.

welcome to the very begining of the end of scheduled cable network shows. Watching shows when and where you want seems to be a bit of a theme around here


----------



## Jon1 (Aug 11, 2003)

I have tons of old family video on VHS and 8mm camcorder tapes sitting in a box...can I somehow send them to TiVo to then send to my PC to burn to DVD?


----------



## Jon1 (Aug 11, 2003)

nhaigh said:


> Yes, mostly British. You won't however find Benny Hill on British TV, not since the 70's. I do vaguely remember it from my childhood though. I've always been amused that people think that Benny Hill typifies British humour. I don't know anyone British that finds it funny.


Well, I never thought Monte Python was funny...just plain dumb. IMHO the funniest show in the world is Curb Your Enthusiasm!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Jon1 said:


> I have tons of old family video on VHS and 8mm camcorder tapes sitting in a box...can I somehow send them to TiVo to then send to my PC to burn to DVD?


if you wnat them on DVD and no burner in the TiVo it will be a better picture and far easier to just buy a mid grade TV card for thye PC and record them straight to the PC.

you can hook up to the composite inputs on the TiVo and then go to a channel on the TiVo (2 or AUX) or something, I can not completely recall and then setup a manaul recording and then play the tape. Trouble is you can not name the recording and you have only the settings on the TiVo for quality vs a TV in card that has many multiple settings. Also you then have the Transfer time to the PC. Too many extra steps. Play around with the settings on the PC card and then you end up with a file on your PC that TiVoToGo can use to copy the show to your TiVo to watch on the TV.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

Jon1 said:


> Well, I never thought Monte Python was funny...just plain dumb. IMHO the funniest show in the world is Curb Your Enthusiasm!


Monte Python is OK in parts but I guess the real difference is what people thought was funny 20 or 30 years ago is not what we find funny today.


----------



## Jon1 (Aug 11, 2003)

nhaigh said:


> Monte Python is OK in parts but I guess the real difference is what people thought was funny 20 or 30 years ago is not what we find funny today.


There is some validity to that (look at Laugh-In/My Mother The Car/Mr.Ed/ now and see if you laugh) BUT--I think W.C. Fields or the Marx Brothers are just as hilarious today as they were in 1940.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Jon1 said:


> There is some validity to that (look at Laugh-In/My Mother The Car/Mr.Ed/ now and see if you laugh) BUT--I think W.C. Fields or the Marx Brothers are just as hilarious today as they were in 1940.


I started recording the Addams Family for my kids and they have been going around the house with their hair over their face and glasses on and talking like Cousin It. I call for my boy and he comes in with "You Rang" in lurch deep bass rumble.

that old black and white show is still killing in peooria


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> There are TONS of reasons why you would want your Tivo on broadband and not dial up
> 
> 
> No phone line needed
> ...


And in addition to those great reasons for wanting to network your DVR, don't forget about Multi-Room Viewing (previously mentioned in the thread), Music, Photos, and faster response time to your online recording requests from TiVo Central Online.

Personally, I love listening to my MP3s or showing off family photos in the living room.


----------



## RocketMan (Mar 16, 2002)

How do you go from PC back to Tivo? I don't think TTG does this. What codecs will work/won't work on Tivo?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

RocketMan said:


> How do you go from PC back to Tivo? I don't think TTG does this. What codecs will work/won't work on Tivo?


Besides the encoding your own stuff. If you TTG a show to your pc, if you go into tivo -> now playing, at the very bottom you will see your computer listed, You just go in there and grab the shows.


----------



## piper (Oct 11, 2004)

nhaigh said:


> Yes, mostly British. You won't however find Benny Hill on British TV, not since the 70's. I do vaguely remember it from my childhood though. I've always been amused that people think that Benny Hill typifies British humour. I don't know anyone British that finds it funny.


Benny Hill is hilarious, a true God of comedy. Slapping a bald man's head has never been done with so much panache before or since.

And while we're at it - Dick Emery, Tommy Cooper, Cannon and Ball, Morecombe and Wise, Little and Large, the Two Ronnies - every one of them a comedic genius.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

RocketMan said:


> How do you go from PC back to Tivo? I don't think TTG does this. What codecs will work/won't work on Tivo?


You need to follow the rules here to create a file that tivo can use.
http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv251080.htm?

Go back to the first page of this thread and download the software that I listed to convert Divx and Xvid (and other formats) files to Tivo.


----------



## Jon1 (Aug 11, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Besides the encoding your own stuff. If you TTG a show to your pc, if you go into tivo -> now playing, at the very bottom you will see your computer listed, You just go in there and grab the shows.


I discovered in order for my PC to to appear on TiVo, I have to disable my ZoneAlarm firewall program. I don't like to do that, so it's disappointing that I can only do one or the other!


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

Jon1 said:


> I discovered in order for my PC to to appear on TiVo, I have to disable my ZoneAlarm firewall program. I don't like to do that its disappointing that I can only do one or the other!


set it to allow connection from the Tivo. Thats what I had to do on my Norton firewall. And if you use Galleon and not the Tivo software, you have to allow that as well.


----------



## daThomas (Nov 9, 2005)

You can use a third party app with TTG and automatically download shows and also automatically convert them to portable size with the commercials ripped.

Try TVHarmony.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Jon1 said:


> I discovered in order for my PC to to appear on TiVo, I have to disable my ZoneAlarm firewall program. I don't like to do that, so it's disappointing that I can only do one or the other!


http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2161.htm


> If you have a software-based firewall such as Black Ice, Norton Internet Security, ZoneAlarm, or McAfee Personal Firewall installed on your PC, it may be necessary to adjust your settings to allow TiVo Desktop to see the programs stored on your TiVo DVRs. The following ports must be open to allow your PC to communicate with your DVR:
> 
> * TCP Port 2190
> * UDP Port 2190
> * TCP Ports 8080-8089


----------



## sroney (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a G router and G pci card through out the house. I have tried to locate a G adapter but no one can ever figure out what the version number is. So i thought i would go with a B and you can find them for 35.00 with feee shipping. So if i understand you can record a show onto your PC hard drive? From there you can burn it to the DVD player. I also understand that you can move shows from your hard drive back up to your Tivo? This is all done through what program? I don't want to buy a dvd recorder and have to watch the show while its burning.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

If I understand your questions correctly you want basic info on Tivo-to-go.

YES you can move shows from your Tivo to your PC using Tivo Desktop software. 

YES you can take your PC media files, convert them to a format Tivo understands using a number of free programs available on the web, and move them back to your Tivo.

YES you can burn your Tivo files from your PC to a DVD using Nero or Sonic's MyDVD 

Not sure about your last comment, but you don't watch the show while its burning to DVD. Burning a DVD is a long process that you can set up then let the computer do it while you do other things.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

jkalnin said:


> I am downloading mostly Divx or Xvid encoded avi files from Bit Torrent sites. The software I use to convert these files is fantastic and free:
> http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/
> 
> They quickly convert the avi files to mpeg2, and Tivo plays them perfectly.


Cool....i just installed this one.

Now if i can just figure out Bittorrent....but is that a question that i can ask here???

If not, i wont.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

mrjam2jab - this is not the place to talk about that stuff. check your PM's


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I currently have about 10 DVD movies stored on my TiVo. I find it much easier to watch to put them on my TiVo where I don't have to deal with the dvd menus and stupid features. Plus, its easy for my family members to watch a dvd movie from the TiVo and not have to worry about putting the cd in and changing the TV input, etc.


----------



## Jon1 (Aug 11, 2003)

rainwater said:


> I currently have about 10 DVD movies stored on my TiVo. I find it much easier to watch to put them on my TiVo where I don't have to deal with the dvd menus and stupid features. Plus, its easy for my family members to watch a dvd movie from the TiVo and not have to worry about putting the cd in and changing the TV input, etc.


Sounds good, but the drawback is all the memory you have to use...especially if you have a wife like mine who has to TiVo several soaps every day.....


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

My TivoBack folder currently has about 120 movies in it. 

I just delete the movie on the Tivo after watching it.

Although these are all were movies recorded by Tivo rather than ripped, I could use this mechanism for my DVDs. It would be much nicer to have all the DVDs on the server, because it is a pain trying to find the correct DVD. But it would also be a pain to rip them all to my server, so I haven't done that (yet). 

If Tivo transfer rates get faster, or Tivo ability to play Mpeg4 comes along, or hard drive costs suddenly nosedive, I will probably get motivated enough to do it.


----------



## Jon1 (Aug 11, 2003)

Justin Thyme said:


> My TivoBack folder currently has about 120 movies in it.


120 movies! Where do you find all that space? My TiVo unit only holds 40 hours!


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Jon1 said:


> 120 movies! Where do you find all that space? My TiVo unit only holds 40 hours!


They're on his PC. I use the same method, I have two TiVos with movies and regular shows(a 40hr Series2.5 and an upgraded 300+hr Series2). I also have several computers running on the network sharing a combined 500GBs total. I'm shooting for a terabyte by early '06 . And I totally agree with Justin, if it were just a little more advanced (faster/mpeg4/etc.), I'd use it all the more.


----------



## Jon1 (Aug 11, 2003)

My PC only has a capacity of 80GB so I guess it won't hold too many, although I have no idea how may GBs the average movie is. How long does it take to transfer a movie from your PC back to TiVo, anyway?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Short answer: If you are primarily interested in doing a lot of DVD-burning, TTG is not the solution for you. A standalone DVD-recorder (with TiVo, but even without it) will be easier and faster.

TTG is great for all the other purposes mentioned in the thread, and for occasional DVD burning.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Jon1 said:


> Sounds good, but the drawback is all the memory you have to use...especially if you have a wife like mine who has to TiVo several soaps every day.....


Find a huge hard drive. They are cheap these days. My TiVo holds more than 300 hours.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Jon1 said:


> My PC only has a capacity of 80GB so I guess it won't hold too many, although I have no idea how may GBs the average movie is. How long does it take to transfer a movie from your PC back to TiVo, anyway?


 A 300GB drive you can get at Outpost.com when they are on special for $79. That will store from 80 to 120 films, depending on if they had commercials in them, depending on their content. Here is an idea: For Best Recordings stored at higher resolutions than typical Tivos, I get the following:

What's Up Doc 2.1GB
Jingle all the Way 3.8GB
Yours Mine and ours 2.9GB
Pretty Woman 4.1GB

If I was using Cable not Satellite, storage would probably be about 20% less.

As you can see, it varies widely. What's up Doc was without commercial interuption, while Pretty Woman had frequent commerical breaks. You can use VideoRedo to chop out the commercials- takes about 10 minutes, but if you are like me, you will do a few dozen then get lazy and just use FF. Generally I am seeing high 2 gigs to mid 3GB. If you used lower settings. like Tivo High, you will see lbeter storage numbers.

As for transfer time- it is real time. You start the movie playing- I usually go and get the popcorn or my juice then come back and FF past the credits or commercials. It is always fast enough that it is ahead when I get to the commercials so I can FF past them. If I wanted to Jump ahead to some middle part of the movie, I can't do that until it has transfered that much. Since that is not my or my wife's dominant mode, we don't care much about that limitation. But it would be nice if the transfer was much much faster and usage would be more fluid.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Jon1 said:


> My PC only has a capacity of 80GB so I guess it won't hold too many, although I have no idea how may GBs the average movie is. How long does it take to transfer a movie from your PC back to TiVo, anyway?


Ballpark is about a gig an hour for either question.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

Jon1 said:


> I just set up my TiVo to my wireless network. Which is kinda neat. BUT--I assume the primary reason for people to do this is to download shows from TiVo and record them to DVD. Well, after spending 60 bucks for the wireless adapter, now that I find out I need to buy Sonic My DVD for sixty MORE bucks, then deal with all its ideosyncrasies that I have read about on the boards. Wouldn't it be wiser just to spend a few more bucks and buy a DVD recorder and hook it directly to TiVo? Just wondering if this revelation has dawned on anyone else...


Yes, it did to me. I have been using SA DVD recorder with my SA TiVo, DishPVR and now with R10 and R15. Works great except for SA TiVo, but even with SA TiVo quality is quite acceptable. Never figured why would anybody want to use TTG compare to DVD recorder that you can get now days for under $100. Your time to transfer show is about the same or faster and after you got it on DVD (that cost you under 50 cents now days) you can do whatever you want with it. If your recorder is +RW you can even edit out commercials right on DVD recorder or if you want to do fancier editing you can do it right on disk with something like Ullead software. Or just transfer whole thing to PC if you like. Watch it on big screen or laptop from DVD, dump it to any other device, whatever. One of my TiVos is series 1 and video transfer method not allowed to be discussed on this board was available for years, but I never bothered with it - it is so easy and convenient to just record to SA that alternative didn't make any sense to me. On my series 2 I never activated network or HMO feature because for a life of me I can't figure out why would I want to listen to the music on my TV or what is wrong to have all of my photos on DVD and use DVD player to watch them on TV if I wanted to do that.


----------



## Jon1 (Aug 11, 2003)

Justin Thyme said:


> A 300GB drive you can get at Outpost.com when they are on special for $79. .


I think I will get one. Are hard drives difficult to install? I have installed sound cards before and it's easy.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

samo said:


> Yes, it did to me. I have been using SA DVD recorder with my SA TiVo, DishPVR and now with R10 and R15. Works great except for SA TiVo, but even with SA TiVo quality is quite acceptable. Never figured why would anybody want to use TTG compare to DVD recorder that you can get now days for under $100. Your time to transfer show is about the same or faster and after you got it on DVD (that cost you under 50 cents now days) you can do whatever you want with it. If your recorder is +RW you can even edit out commercials right on DVD recorder or if you want to do fancier editing you can do it right on disk with something like Ullead software. Or just transfer whole thing to PC if you like. Watch it on big screen or laptop from DVD, dump it to any other device, whatever. One of my TiVos is series 1 and video transfer method not allowed to be discussed on this board was available for years, but I never bothered with it - it is so easy and convenient to just record to SA that alternative didn't make any sense to me. On my series 2 I never activated network or HMO feature because for a life of me I can't figure out why would I want to listen to the music on my TV or what is wrong to have all of my photos on DVD and use DVD player to watch them on TV if I wanted to do that.


But now that you have read all this thread have you have realized that TTG is in fact more than simply DVD recording and that many people consider that to be the least important feature available to it. If all you could do was DVD record then maybe people wouldn't use TTG.

Also don't forget there ar no DVD recorders less than $100 that allow you to edit the source before burning the disk.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

> I think I will get one. Are hard drives difficult to install? I have installed sound cards before and it's easy.


It's harder than a soundcard, but not at all difficult. 

Follow the interactive instructions in the Weaknees Interactive guide linked to in the upgrade section of this forum, and you should be fine. They are very detailed and easy to follow (I just upgraded mine for the second time). It's basically these steps:

- take out the drive(s) from your TiVo
- burn a boot CD with upgrade software
- turn off your pc, open it up and disconnect the current computer drive(s)
- connect the old TiVo drive(s) + the new TiVo drive(s) to the PC
- put in the boot CD, start the PC, type one command line, wait
- turn off the PC, put the new TiVo drives back in the TiVo

It is a piece of cake.


----------



## Jon1 (Aug 11, 2003)

MickeS said:


> It's harder than a soundcard, but not at all difficult.
> 
> Follow the interactive instructions in the Weaknees Interactive guide linked to in the upgrade section of this forum, and you should be fine. They are very detailed and easy to follow (I just upgraded mine for the second time). It's basically these steps:
> 
> ...


I hope you are kidding


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

Aren't the HD Kits from weaknees already formated and ready to install?



> Do your TiVo Upgrades come with the latest software?
> Generally, all replacement kit upgrades come with the latest software. In cases in which a newer software version has been released, your TiVo will download the latest version as soon as they are dialed in for the first time.


I guess you are describing the way to do it using a regular store bought harddrive. I'd spend the few extra bucks and buy the easy to install kit.



> Can I save money by buying blank computer hard drives from a store and putting them in my TiVo?
> All of our upgrade kits come with hard drives that have been specially prepared for use in your TiVo. With a preformatted drive upgrade kit, you simply follow our instructions and install the drive--no PC is necessary. If you are looking to save a few dollars and are willing to invest the time, then you can purchase standard EIDE hard drives and prepare them yourself. If you have a PC, if you have basic Linux knowledge (not a must, but helpful) and if you have a rudimentary understanding of your PC's insides (eg. you know what an IDE cable is, you know what "primary" and "slave" means and you know what a "jumper" is), then you should be able to perform the drive preparation on your own.


***Quotes all from weaknees FAQ section


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2001)

I was originally a skeptic about TTG...after all I have a perfectly good TV to watch shows on.

But shortly after we transferred the first show (just to test speed and function), my wife say "Does this mean I could TiVo Y&R and then transfer it to my laptop and take it to work to watch during lunch the next day?" and my son said "Hey, I could transfer some movies and watch them when we are driving somewhere on vacation".

So...

I still like my TV, but I think we are going to be doing a lot of TTG.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Jon1, , no I wasn't kidding! I find the procedure very easy. Anyone who has done any computer hardware upgrades would probably be able to do a TiVo upgrade using a standard drive pretty easily.

But, like jkalnin points out, you can buy the more expensive pre-formatted drives from weaknees too. Then you'd only have to open up the TiVo and replace the drive(s) there, and not worry about the PC part. But IMO, it's worth the few extra minutes to do it myself, especially since the difference in price for a standard 300GB drive and a weaknees drive is quite substantial (I would not describe it as a few dollars). Your milage may vary.


----------



## Jon1 (Aug 11, 2003)

MickeS said:


> - take out the drive(s) from your TiVo
> - burn a boot CD with upgrade software
> - turn off your pc, open it up and disconnect the current computer drive(s)
> - connect the old TiVo drive(s) + the new TiVo drive(s) to the PC
> ...


Can't you just simply add more hard drive to the PC and just transfer the TiVo recordings to the PC?


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

Jon1 said:


> Can't you just simply add more hard drive to the PC and just transfer the TiVo recordings to the PC?


You can do that, but then you have to spend time transfering shows back and forth between the two. Not much of a hassle, but maybe more than you would want to do all the time.

Trust me, doing the upgrade yourself is not that big of a deal. My first drive I bought from Weaknees and it took me all of 15 minutes to install from the time I received the box at the front door to powering up. Since then I've done the do-it-yourself route for a friend, which took us about an hour and a half. It only took that long because I had close to zero experience inside a computer before that.

-Dylan


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

samo said:


> Never figured why would anybody want to use TTG compare to DVD recorder that you can get now days for under $100.


Some people want to be able to use their tivo to watch or record something else while transfering a show to their pc.

Never figured why some folks just can't quite grasp that idea.


----------



## audiocrawford (Oct 19, 2005)

jmoak said:


> Some people want to be able to use their tivo to watch or record something else while transfering a show to their pc.
> 
> Never figured why some folks just can't quite grasp that idea.


I was going to post something similar.

The transfers are done in the background, and don't require me to tend to my TiVo like a child, forcing me to watch what I am trying to make a DVD out of. I also can't cut out commercials, and the quality of the DVDs is going to be worse (since you have to make an external analog connection from the TiVo to the DVD recorder). And, chances are, if I am home and around the TiVo enough to attend to it and do it manually, I'm not going to want to tie up both my DVD recorder AND my TiVo at the same time; what am I gonna do, watch live TV??? 

TTG isn't perfect - it has too many bugs and needs more features to interact with the TiVo beyond just transfering, but it makes a TiVo complete in my eyes. I think it's why I have no desire at this point for a 2nd TiVo, or even to upgrade my 140hr unit with a larger capacity. I keep my current shows on my TiVo for watching, and anything I want to save I transfer via TTG. Every few days I take five minutes and set up my transfers, let it go. All in the background.

What works for one is going to obviously be different for another, but I can see many, many reasons one would choose TTG over a manual, analog connection with a set-top DVD recorder. Especially those cheapie models, when I've tried most of them and their performance leaves a lot to be desired. I love my higher-end RCA model (it has a built-in VCR, so it makes BEAUTIFUL DVD copies of old VHS tapes), but even using an S-video connection I still get a siginifigantly better picture transfering via TTG and buring off the PC.

AC


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

beejay said:


> I was originally a skeptic about TTG...after all I have a perfectly good TV to watch shows on.
> 
> But shortly after we transferred the first show (just to test speed and function), my wife say "Does this mean I could TiVo Y&R and then transfer it to my laptop and take it to work to watch during lunch the next day?" and my son said "Hey, I could transfer some movies and watch them when we are driving somewhere on vacation".
> 
> ...


that is the beauty of it all right. and TTG looks to be getting a decent update next year to make it easier to use


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

jmoak said:


> Some people want to be able to use their tivo to watch or record something else while transfering a show to their pc.
> 
> Never figured why some folks just can't quite grasp that idea.


You can record while saving to DVD and as for watching TV while recording the simplest solution is time management. Most people sleep at night, just push record before you go to bed. And if you only have one TiVo then networking features are almost useless to you anyhow. Of course problem goes away altogether if you have multiple DVRs. But hey, if you have fun transferring Gigs of data to your computer just to burn a DVD of the movie, by all means - enjoy.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, the only way that 1400 shows could have gotten to my Server was via TivoToGo. Burning DVDs makes it hard to find stuff. They really are a pretty antiquated storage medium for video. 

A 300GB hard drive will set you back just $79. I put them in removable racks so I can slip one in or out of the server pretty easily. Some folks llike to put their HDs in external cases. It's a little more expensive and makes them more portable between machines, but I don't need that.


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

jmoak said:


> Some people want to be able to use their tivo to watch or record something else while transfering a show to their pc.
> 
> Never figured why some folks just can't quite grasp that idea.


I use the TTG feature as talked about in this thread. Usually for a show that turns out to be better than anticipated. I then edit out the commercials/pledge breaks on my computer and burn to a DVD.
I also use standalone DVD Recorders for recording shows (in real time, not a TiVo transfer) that I know I want to keep. If I use a DVD-RAM or DVD+RW/-RW disk I can edit out the commercials later (either on the DVD recorders or on my computer).
As we all are aware, there may be nothing worth recording for days, then 4 shows on at the SAME time...

A very Happy New Year to all


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

Justin Thyme said:


> Well, the only way that 1400 shows could have gotten to my Server was via TivoToGo. Burning DVDs makes it hard to find stuff. They really are a pretty antiquated storage medium for video.
> 
> A 300GB hard drive will set you back just $79. I put them in removable racks so I can slip one in or out of the server pretty easily. Some folks llike to put their HDs in external cases. It's a little more expensive and makes them more portable between machines, but I don't need that.


That I have to agree with. I have 100+ Beta/VHS/8mm home movie tapes. I bought my first DVD recorder with an intention to transfer them all to DVD, but after transferring 15-20 tapes I quickly realized that except of preserving old tapes I'm not getting much in terms of the convenience. Media server is a way to go if you have a huge amount of recordings.


----------



## Jon1 (Aug 11, 2003)

Can an external hard drive be plugged into a PC via a USB port?


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah- USB is the interface to nearly all external drives for PCs.

This allows you to quickly switch the drive to another (ahem) server.  A 300GB drive allows you to store many more shows than the number of dvds with the same storage capacity, because there is no wasted space per disk as you have with the Dvds. No hassles with bad burns, very fast copy.

But the biggest advantage is the simple ability to find movies quickly, because they all appear in one alphabetical Now Playing list on the Tivo. Dynamic NTFS volumes with folders spanning multiple drives means that a TivoToGoBack folder can have virtually limitless capacity (now 16Terabytes using the maximum size HDD's available today.) Using MPEG4 format files (that CC Tivos can puportedly play), that means the capacity of one PC is roughly 14,000 feature length movies. Compare that to Comcast's 5000 cartoons and soaps on VOD, and you get an idea why the carriers have a wee bit of a problem, even if Tivo stays in one place with 2006 technology. Yet they will continue to advance the goalposts.

Take a look at DaveZatz's site for some further ideas  concerning the limitations of .tivo file format.


----------



## audiocrawford (Oct 19, 2005)

Personally, I still prefer DVD for long-term archiving.

Hard drives die. Chances are, when it does (and it will, there is no "maybe" here), you've just lost everything (unless you pay thousands and thousands of dollars to a data recovery service for the chance to save some of it). You could have a mirror on another HD, but you'd have to maintain double storage to do so.

You can't hand a hard drive to someone to watch for the night and return back to you. 

There are millions, if not billions, of DVD capable players out there, not to mention billions of DVDs themselves that people are going to want to watch. The technology isn't going away, in spite (and, probably because of), those new High Def disc based systems they are trying to push on a public that does not want them simply because they don't need it.

There are many great DVD storage systems out there that can take the chore out of storage, and that's really what this is largely about. I'd be willing to bet I can grab a DVD off the shelf and have it playing just as quick as someone could navigate the Now Playing menu to your PC (which, unfortunately, doesn't allow folders for TTG content), scroll endlessly until you find the program, and get it playing (not to mention TiVo can't always do it in real time).

Now, that said, I have a large TiVo media server. However, I always make a nice DVD of anything that I wish to keep "forever". I simply can't in good conscience tell anyone to go exclusively to HD-based video, because HD are not going to last as long as properly cared for DVDs. Personally, I have three "levels" of programming :

1) On the TiVo. I keep nothing on the TiVo permanently. This is probably why I don't need an upgraded version. If it's something I'm going to want to keep after I've watched it, it goes to #2.

2) On my media server via TTG. This is where I keep seasons worth of shows that I know I will like to watch, or travel channel specials and the like. Stuff that I don't want right now, but will in the near future. 

3) DVD. Anything that I wish to preserve, anything that I woud be heartbroken if my PC took a shock and my HD died tomorrow, or anything I'd like to share with friends (not going to lug over a computer to watch an episode of "Gilmore Girls" at a friends home).

DVDs aren't going anywhere. You will be able to buy a device to play them for decades in the future. HD storage has it's uses and it's unique benefits, but to me it's more of a means to an end, instead of the end itself.

AC


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

samo said:


> You can record while saving to DVD and as for watching TV while recording the simplest solution is time management. Most people sleep at night, just push record before you go to bed. And if you only have one TiVo then networking features are almost useless to you anyhow. Of course problem goes away altogether if you have multiple DVRs. But hey, if you have fun transferring Gigs of data to your computer just to burn a DVD of the movie, by all means - enjoy.


I use time managemenjt for pulling shows to my PC via TTG. I just start them in the evening when I am done with the PC. And if you have one TiVo and one PC then networking features are useful, also there is the Yahoo HME features available over broadband that makes networking features useful as well.

If you are happy using an attached DVD recorder then that works for you, but the same arguments can be used for either method. There is no one right way but the networking features and HME/TTG are very useful on a TiVo for a growing number of TiVo users. Look for even better implementations of these features in 2006


----------



## Jon1 (Aug 11, 2003)

Justin Thyme said:


> Yeah- USB is the interface to nearly all external drives for PCs.
> 
> This allows you to quickly switch the drive to another (ahem) server.  A 300GB drive allows you to store many more shows than the number of dvds with the same storage capacity, because there is no wasted space per disk as you have with the Dvds. No hassles with bad burns, very fast copy.


I am contemplating buying an external hard drive for this purpose. When I connect it, can it be set up to be dedicated to JUST TiVo files? I wouldn want to have other files and/or programs on it.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Jon1 said:


> I am contemplating buying an external hard drive for this purpose. When I connect it, can it be set up to be dedicated to JUST TiVo files? I wouldn want to have other files and/or programs on it.


you can put files on the extrenal drive and then add shortcuts to to them in the official TiVo directory on the PC.

that way TTG still works without the drive adn you just get file not found for those particular files - plus you can then use folders on the extrnal to organize things there. just still no folders on the TiVo directory


----------



## Jon1 (Aug 11, 2003)

According to what I have read, in order to connect an external hard drive you need USB 2.0. My PC says I have Hi-Speed USB ports. Is this essentially the same thing as 2.0? Will the external hard drive work in my Hi Speed USB ports?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Jon1 said:


> According to what I have read, in order to connect an external hard drive you need USB 2.0. My PC says I have Hi-Speed USB ports. Is this essentially the same thing as 2.0? Will the external hard drive work in my Hi Speed USB ports?


the marketing buzz could say high speed for USB 1.1 or USB 2.0. It would mean little. Most external hard drives will work on either USB 1.1 or 2.0 - it is a small matter to work with either. USB 2.0 is significantly faster though - probably would not matter much to TiVoToGo but you should find out for sure what is in your PC and upgrade to 2.0 if needed simply for thos times you drag and drop large files


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Also- you can roll your own external drive for less. The lowest cost enclosures oftentimes have a capacity limit on them (like 120GB), so that is a gotcha to watch for if you are out for more capacity. 

Audiocrawford is correct about the poor failure mode for HD, unless you set up a fault tolerant Raid5 configuration, which is $$$. Personally, I take the risk. I do have a mirror drive of some of the essential movies, but if a whole drive goes, then fine- there are a few other drives full of movies so it wouldn't be the end of the world. 

After a hundred odd DVDs gathering dust on the shelf, I only very rarely burn another, (other than family camcorder videos which always get 3 copies on Dvd).


----------



## jcapple (Jan 10, 2006)

Jon1

I went through similar problems with a recent switch from McAfee to ZoneAlarm (Zone Alarm - typed both ways for people searching for help).

After trying literally everything else as you can see by the next steps:

1) Enabling ports 
TCP/UDP 2190 
TCP 4430-4439, 8080-8089, 8100-8109, 8200-8209 
(per Tivo recommendations)

2) Turning off filtering for all things Tivo:
This will make it so your program is not scanned by ZA IM Secure:
Double click the My Computer
Double click the (C
Double click the Program Files Folder
Double click the ZoneLabs Folder
Double click the ZoneAlarm Folder
Double click on imf_editor
Put a dot next to Filter all apps except blacklisted
Click the Blacklist Tab
Click the Browse Button
Browse to the executable file of the program that is not working and
double click it.
Click OK.
Restart your computer and test again for the issue.

3) Creating excrutiating expert rules and protocol groups, etc.

4) Various other BS with respect to the individual program settings to get it to work.

5) AND the winner is . . . under ZA Anti-virus and Spyware:
MAKE SURE ON-ACCESS SCANNING IS DISABLED!

Who would have figured? 

You still do actually need to enable those ports in step 1) as an expert rule (or something like it) for the Tivo DVR to see all the files on your machine, but in the end, the only thing really screwing me up with the virus scanner. . . not the firewall.

Hope that helps!!!


----------

